# Misc pics of atv's and riding.



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was diggin through some old pics on the comp and found these gems. Thought it would be cool to see what everyone else has found digging around. Got a cool pic of ridin yer atv or dirtbike? Post them here!

My bro and I bein weird.









This was a fun day. 









Down in Missouri riding in the Ozarks









Found a water hole but was wayyy too deep. Im sitting on the back of my atv to keep the front end floating. Yes its floating. I hydro locked the motor up. Got it runnin in an hour though. 









Ridin by the river on the sandbar. 









My cousin and me farther away.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I had s bike I could take on trails and do rides like that Haha


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good pics


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics,.. Thanks for posting


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know what you mean bruterider that is why i picked up a cheap honda 300 never overheats on trails and has a nice lil ride and the way i got mine was dirt cheap lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yea I miss my dirtbike. I'd like to get another one since my bro got one earlier last yr. Makes me want to ride again. I'm leanin towards a kx450f. My bro is a die hard 2 stroke guy. Im done with 2strokes. 4 strokes pull harder and I know a 450 would be beat a 250 2 stroke but he thinks otherwise. Its between gettin a dirtbike or a teryx dang it. Choices!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Thanks guys. Yea I miss my dirtbike. I'd like to get another one since my bro got one earlier last yr. Makes me want to ride again. I'm leanin towards a kx450f. My bro is a die hard 2 stroke guy. Im done with 2strokes. 4 strokes pull harder and I know a 450 would be beat a 250 2 stroke but he thinks otherwise. Its between gettin a dirtbike or a teryx dang it. Choices!


IMO 2-stroke mx bikes are a thing of the past, 4 strokes rule the roost now (hard for me to say that because im a die hard banshee fan) I've been riding my yz250F for about 2 years and am in love with it. Power delivery is instant (no 2smoke lag) and they have well enough power todo anything you want. I wouldve bought a 450 but ran across a killer deal on my 250. Im seriously thinking about converting it to a supermoto for an asphalt track but keep the stockers for dirt. 

As far as your decision on either a dirtbike or teryx....im currently stuck between selling my brute and 250F for a teryx but I can't seem to make up my mind. I like the SXS because of a second person capability but they aren't as fun(adrenaline rush) as either of my current toys. I like having the bike for the speed and ability todo tricks and the brute for all my other needs (hunting, trail ride, mud, sand, etc). Teryx would pretty much be the same as the brute but not as fast but could hold more crap.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are a few from when I had my banshee.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet pics! Im not a yamie fan but if I had one it would be a banshee. Nothin like the power of one. Never get tired of ridin one. Yea I was always tired of dealin with mixing my oil and gas, cleanin my muffler from all the crap drippin out and repacking my exhaust. 450 power is just instant and pulls so dang hard. With me, I would actually probably go get a used 450kx then just go buy a used new style teryx. After I rode a friend of ours teryx in the colorado mountains, I was hooked. I always get to drive a teryx to put it out front of our dealership but riding it for hours on end, goin up and down the trails and carrying extra stuff and more people is so fun and easier than strapping everything to an atv rack. Im never gonna get rid of my brute though, I will just add to my stable. A dirtbike will be in my near future but if I had a choice between a bike or teryx, a teryx is what I would probably get. You can do more with it besides use it for play. Cant haul stuff on a dirtbike haha.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't haul stuff on a dirtbike/motorcycle......these people look like they are doing a good Job. Haha

















I agree with ya.....riding a banshee is like no other. I really do miss mine but the price of quality 2-stroke oil was getting ridiculous, especially when I'd run through 12+ gallons during a solid weekend of riding. Next sport quad I'll purchase will most likely be a YFZ, hard to beat yammie sport line.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea leave it to the asians to overload their bikes. Of course they designed them so they know what they can handle. The biggest thing I hauled on my 05 636r ninja was my front lift springs for my 4x4 van. Learned to never do that again. I should have taken a pic, it was funny. Yea those yfz's are hard to beat. If I wasnt a diehard kawi guy I'd own yamahas next. Not a fan of their 4x4 atvs though, we work on a lot of them.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Totally agree with you. Their sportline is top notch but their utility line is at the bottom of my list. I have a few friends that have grizzlies and rhinos......worthless junk (IMO). Not sure why the two lines have totally different reliablity and power issues. The most i ever hauled on my 06 GSXR750 was a 18pk of Budlight in my backpack.....ironically thats when I went down. Learned my lesson, never carry anything of weight with me on my bike.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone say Yamaha?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice. This is my old 05 R6


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

My very first bike. 01 ZX6R. It was a wrecked bike my cousin bought from an insurance company. The guy died on it which is creepy. Cartwheeled many times. He fixed it up and I bought it. I laid it over and decided to paint it this color. Sold it along time ago to a friend of mine. 









My 05 636R I bought new. Has over 22k on it and worse thing I've ever done is adjust the valves once. I was gonna sell it since I dont ride it near as much as I used to but I think I will strip it down and make it my weekend show bike. Already has lots done to it. Has a hard life of daily driver, road courses and drag strips hehe


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

This is my 08 eiger and my 07 gsxr. All remarks welcomed lol...


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

if i was gonna lay my money down on a rocket it would also be a gixxer. i love those things, a buddy of mine had one and it would haul a$$.


----------

